
Did Netflix screw up? I don’t think so. - taylorbuley
http://marcrandolph.com/2011/09/26/did-netflix-screw-up-i-dont-think-so/
======
lists
Does this narrower focus include securing licensing for a better streaming
library then they provide? They're losing Sony and Disney in February, this
looks like suicide for their streaming business. Are people actually groaning
so loudly about the streaming QoS?

------
pratikjhaveri
Great perspective on Netflix' decisions last few months....change is painful

